# Get Well card for Diego



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://www.nick.parks.dsl.pipex.com/Getwellsoon.doc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: its the plane boss


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

that man is a National Treasure!!! dont mock him!!


----------

